# Stanton Drives - Share your experience



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm considering using Stanton Drives in an O gauge MTH 44 tonner to replace the motors that are in the units now.

Does anyone have any experiences they can share? 

If these are all custom made what measurements do I need to take?

How do the side frames attach?

Thanks.
Ron


----------

